# JBA shorty headers...



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys I dont know if this has already been answered or not but my question is I have a 05 gto, I have kooks axle backs already on it but I am curious if the jba stainless shortys are worth the money for the hp gain? the reason why im thinking about going shortys is because I wont ever have the money to go a good set of longtubes. so whats yall opion on the shortys.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

In my experience and many dyno numbers will show that long tubes will gain a little more. I believe that if you are looking to mod your car just a little, then look to get the most out of each of the few mods. I would go with long tubes and the correct matching mid pipe, finish it with a tune and you could see enough gain for long term happiness. Just my opinion.

Jerry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would save up for LT's unless you live in a SMOG state. If you get LT's get catted mids too.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Long tube>shorties>stock. It would be worth the wait to save up for long tubes though.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

Just be careful with LTs, ground clearance will be lower and they drag on a lot!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have JBA shorty's and I'm very happy with them. If you don't plan on a lot of mods the shortys are the way to go. Didn't want any ground clearance problems and only hammer it if a mustang is beside me. And bottom LINE these cars will get you as many tickets as you want even with out doing anything to them. Took me and a buddy about 4 hours to put the JBA's on but only because we ran out of beer and had to make a run. LES


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont even hammer it anymore, it went from mustangs to wrx, and srt4s. They all get mad when you stomp on them, so I just let them fly by and wast their gas! lol 
The fact is, shorty's are easy install and make great power, LTs are harder to in stall and make great power at the top of you rpm's! Lt's are great for all out racing, shorty's make great power for everyday use.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

evlgoat WELL SAID!!!!!!!


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Plain and simple, Long Tubes are better, BUT shorties are better than stock. I've had both on different cars and IMHO as far as day to day driving you won't notice a difference. So depending on the wallet if you can get shorties, get them; if you can save for LTs it would be worth the extra green if you are looking for those last few HP.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the good advice, see one reason I dont see spending the extra money in the long tube is because i know im not ever going to put a cam or anything like that in it I just want to gain a little bit here and there like all i have right now is a cai intake and kook axle backs and i may go shortys. shortys are more kind of in my price range vs. LT's. I go LT's i have to get mids, then Ive heard that it would help to get a tune its not a must but would help, thats my thougth about the shortys.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Plain and simple, Long Tubes are better, BUT shorties are better than stock. I've had both on different cars and IMHO as far as day to day driving you won't notice a difference. So depending on the wallet if you can get shorties, get them; if you can save for LTs it would be worth the extra green if you are looking for those last few HP.




YOU will notice an improvement devil dog. I installed JBA'S and was impressed with the power gain. I can pull out in second gear without bogging down (M6 Trans). Evilgoat said it best. Everyday use with occasional stomping=shorties, high horsepower applications ie; NO2, Turbo or SC=longtubes. Side note JBA made 30HP 32TQ on a LS1.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

o yeah one more thing will i have to chang the spark plugs if i get these jba headers?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

stealth gray goat said:


> o yeah one more thing will i have to chang the spark plugs if i get these jba headers?


i dont think u need to change the plugs, u can change the plug wires if u want though


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah thats what I meant spark plug wires. My fault


----------

